# Compiz probleme

## linjunky

Hallo Leute könnt ihr mir bitte behilflich sein

wenn ich compiz-start mache dann kommt das hier  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
XGL detected

Using GTK decorator

Fenstermanager-Warnung:Thema »Clearlooks« konnte nicht geladen werden: Es konnte keine gültige Datei für das Thema »Clearlooks« gefunden werden

(gtk-window-decorator:20900): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

(gtk-window-decorator:20900): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

```

----------

## Vortex375

Dir fehlt wahrscheinlich Folgendes in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## linjunky

nein an dem liegt es leider nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Vortex375

Dann poste halt mal den Rest von der Config, sonst kann dir keiner helfen.

----------

## linjunky

```
localhost linjunky # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"         

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## 7maestro7

Moin,

für die Nvidia-Driver+Compiz brauchst du wenn mich nicht alles täuscht noch diese Option in der xorg.conf in der Device Seciotn deiner GraKa:

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

Hast du cairo mit den Flags [glitz svg] kompiliert?

Außerdem, installier dir das fusion-icon, dann kannst du rel. komfortabel zwischen verschiedenen WMs wechseln.

Gruß

mAeStRo

----------

## linjunky

ja jetzt meldet er mir das hier

```

compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

und ich weiß nicht ob ich cairo mit den flags compiliert habe 

```

[I] x11-libs/cairo

     Available versions:  1.2.6 1.4.10 1.4.12 ~1.4.14 [M]~1.5.6 {X debug directfb doc glitz opengl svg test xcb}

     Installed versions:  1.4.12(09:59:30 08.03.2008)(X glitz opengl svg -debug -directfb -doc -xcb)

     Homepage:            http://cairographics.org/

     Description:         A vector graphics library with cross-device output support

```

das sagt mein eix

und was ist fusion-icon mein portage kennt es nicht

----------

## Vortex375

Wenn er reklamiert, dass schon ein Windowmanager aktiv sei, dann musst du compiz halt mit der --replace Option starten.

Am besten so:

```
compiz --replace ccp
```

Wie du die USE-Flags von deinem installierten Cairo anzeigen kannst solltest du als Gentoo-Nutzer eigentlich wissen.  :Shocked: 

Ich würd's mal so versuchen:

```
emerge -pv cairo
```

Ansonsten hilft dir man portage in solchen Fällen.

fusion-icon gibt es im desktop-effects oder im sabayon Overlay.

----------

